# Full Moon Big Boys of the Florida Middle Grounds (part 1 of 2)



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Full Moon Big Boys of the Florida Middle Grounds:

Anticipation is running at an all time high, and why not? The weather forecast is excellent, the seas are calm, and the moon is full. We will be fishing the day after the full moon. The mangrove snapper should be on fire. Only one way to find out, let's go see!
Mister Tim Fischer, and Mister Jim Stone have driven 1,000 miles in hot pursuit of the, 'Full Moon Big Boys of the Florida Middle Grounds.' It is with great honor that we welcome our Northern friends aboard the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina. 
Open your jaws wide John's Pass bridge; we are out of here:

It's had to leave the crystal clear warm water, and sun bleached sands of beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida.

. 
But we are on a mission, a mission to show Mister Fischer and company, why Florida is widely known as the Fishing Capitol of the world; why that 1,000 trip was well worth it. Can these men from the Hoosier state actually catch the monsters of the Sunshine state? Only time will tell. But first, while picking up some pointers from Joe, our man from the North enjoys a good old Southern Chef Tammy cheese steak sub. "Boy! You Southerners sure know how to eat!"

While most sleep, some troll on the 100 + mile trip to the fish rich Florida Middle Grounds. Mister Craig Scott, that's a huge mackerel:

Time to get up. A little help from Tammy makes it easy:

The mangrove snapper are hungry. Mangos are very tricky and hard to catch. That 100 + feet of water makes it even harder. Most are lost, some pay for their meal:


Kristen comes from Atlanta, Georgia to catch our Florida fish. That big smile proves that the trip is a winner:


Mister Larry Miller is ever so proud. He has good reason to be:

Mister Jim Stone drove from Greenwood, Indiana, 1,000 miles, to fish the Florida Middle Grounds. Mister Fisher is so proud of his partner:


Mister Tim Fisher joins the party:


That big full moon is really working on the mangos; and so are we:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Full Moon Big Boys of the Florida Middle Grounds (part 2 of 2)*

The sun finally decides to do it's morning thing. Hope the mangrove snapper are still hungry:

They are:



Woman power on the Grounds. Check out Kristen in action 6:05 minutes into the video at the end of this report:

Mister Bob Dryjowicz, Bradenton, Florida, (far R) joins good friend Mister Roger Poulin, fishing spots #'s 1 & 2, with a couple of beautiful gags:

Mister Craig Scott, what a beautiful grouper:

Roger, what a fine American red:

We area not the only ones enjoying what the Florida Middle Grounds has to offer:

Mister Donnie Riffe, you have made Madeira Beach proud:


The great AJ battle continues:

Tim has learned his lessons well. Thanks Joe!

Our man from Indiana can catch the big boys:

Wonder what Tim would do with a really big fish? Can this man from the Hoosier state actually catch the monsters of the Sunshine state? (Watch Mister Fischer in action 4:51 minutes into the video)


The great AJ battle continues:

Master Dane does his part (see Dane in action 3:30 min. into the video):


Let's try another spot. Talk about a picture perfect day:

Time to move our snapper from one box to another. Hundreds of pounds of crushed ice insure a prime catch:

The AJ's are running big, mean, and ready for a fight. Mister John W. Martin, Hawthorne, Florida, is fishing spot # 6, the middle of the stern. That Middle Grounds monster has taken this very strong man to the front of the Florida Fisherman. What a battle. To land this monster will take a total team effort. We are all pulling for John: 
(Watch Mister Martin in action 7:50 minutes into the video.)

Mister Craig Scott, a real expert, has moved from spot # 9 on the stern to the front of the boat; more room and still great fishing. That black fin tuna gave our expert a real battle, talk about fast. Scott masters the speed demon:

Sunset across the Florida Middle Grounds. Priceless!

It's been a very long hard fought day. Some battles were won; most were lost. Sundown means Tammy time. Picture perfect weather, good friends, and a fine catch. Who could ask for anything more? Well! How about a BQ bacon wrapped pork tenderloin over wild rice? Chef Tammy, you are the best. Jersey Shores, New Jersey, you can be very proud of your native daughter:

Let's catch a few more snapper before we hit the showers and our bunks:
Craig, that's one to be proud of:

Larry, that looks like a jack pot contender:

What a great adventure. However, all good thing must come to an end. After a nice hot shower let's hit the bunks for the long ride back to Madeira Beach. We have been working our way in for some time, however, we are still 97 miles away from home. 
As we cross under John's Pass bridge we reflect on the fond memories and friendships that will last a life time. Mister Tim Fischer, Mister Jim Stone, was it worth driving 1,000 miles to fish the, 'Full Moon Big Boys of the Florida Middle Grounds?' "Absolutely! We will be back." 
Our catch has been kept in great condition surrounded by hundreds of pounds of crushed ice. Fried snapper, here we come:

Let's check out the jack pot winners:

Florida, worth a 1,000 mile journey. Florida, the Fishing Capitol of the World: 




Check out the action packed video of our trip. (Click on the link)




 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! Great pics and story. Love your posts.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Love these posts.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. You are the reason I do it. Bob


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to see you had a good trip. Nice flat seas to boot!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We had a blast. The seas were amazing. It was really calm the entire 39 hours. Bob


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks again Bob for the great story and all the pics. One of these days I'll run across someone I know from the "old days" in one of your stories.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hopefully!
I have been sailing with Hubbard's for over 40 years. Don't really remember too many from the old days. As of now the only names I can come up with are George & Carlton. We fished together on the Florida l. They are both gone now. 
Best to you & yours. Bob & dughter Dee


----------

